# what are your favorite sunglasses for mtb - past, present or future?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

What are your favorite sunglasses for mtb - past, present or future? I have several pairs of Oakley Half Jacket XL 2.0. Good coverage, not too big not too small, athletic design but not too over the top.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

At first I ran cheapo glasses back in the day( early 80's, not much options then) In 1984, I bought some of those Oakley Pilots, then Oakley Razors. In the late 80's, early 90's I switched to those Italian styled Briko's, then on to some various Rudy Project glasses.
Lately its been either Oakley Jaw Breakers or Jaw Bones.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Lately its been either Oakley Jaw Breakers or Jaw Bones.


I bought a pair of Jawbones maybe 10yrs ago or so, and so far, they fit my face better than any other glasses have before or since.

Aside from fogging up when I stop in humid southeastern conditions, they're solid. the lens ventilation keeps them from fogging while riding, at least, even in the absolute most fog-prone conditions.

I just HATE Oakley's customer service. Some years ago, I wanted new lenses and fresh rubber bits, and I couldn't get an answer from them whether stuff for the Jaw Breakers would fit my Jawbones, since it appeared they had discontinued the Jawbones by then. So I bought replacement bits from a cheap aftermarket company (Walleva) and have said to hell with Oakley. If I break those frames, it'll be a sad day for me. I won't be replacing them with Oakleys, that's for sure (and yes, I know about the massive glasses conglomerate that owns just about everything on the market).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I used to get moderately expensive glasses for riding...and then would lose them elsewhere (the car; leave them someplace etc.)

now I have Home Depot safety glasses in clear and amber for riding...I think a total of $10 for both(?). They work just as well, and now I don't have to worry about losing/breaking a pair of ~ $90-150 pair of glasses

would rather use the money on a chainring or helmet or tires or something else that is less likely to be lost right away


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I wear a set of Oakley Jawbreakers while on my road bike. I don't like sunglasses when I mountain bike. I'm mostly in the forest anyways. I will probably grab a cheap set of safety glasses from Lowes or Home Depot and put my anti-fog treatment on the lens. I do like goggles more than glasses when I have to choose between the two while out on the trail.

Thanks to Seth's Bike Hacks and Biking with Bobo, I now want a set of Pit Viper sunglasses


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Used to be Bolle safety glasses but now I need bifocals to read maps or a screen I've found safety bifocals in clear and tinted on Amazon that don't look like I've just been conducting a science experiment. I can't justify spending £100+ on glasses.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Oakley EVZero Path with a rimless design so there's no material to obscure your field of view. Photochromic lens so it's not too dark in the woods:https://www.framesdirect.com/oakley...9KReyXQtOd5J-bK5q4LQqCAk8P7sfBKoaAjQxEALw_wcB

However, I now prefer goggles as they block wind and dust far better than any glasses.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

JackWare said:


> Used to be Bolle safety glasses but now I need bifocals to read maps or a screen I've found safety bifocals in clear and tinted on Amazon that don't look like I've just been conducting a science experiment. I can't justify spending £100+ on glasses.
> 
> View attachment 1236807


I order clear safety glasses too, but they look good. 15-20$ maybe?


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Tifosis... $60 for a pair with three lenses (clear, sun and night/contrast) that I swap depending on the ride. I've actually lost them on the trail a few times only to find them again, with a few scuffs and scrapes (ran over by a bike?) but still working great.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wear my Ray Bans that I wear all the time. Nothing special just for riding.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Started with the Spy Scoop series, loved the fit and vented so well that fog was never an issue. Then jumped into the Oakley Pilot bandwagon when Spy discontinued them and have been using Oakley ever since but have to admit that have a set of cheap multi lens Optic Nerve and Serfas frames for night riding.


----------



## snakemau (Feb 9, 2007)

Oakley Radar EV Path Polarized, for road and MTB


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm pretty practical and tend to chose shades that have particular qualities to suit a given activity and I have a generously sized dome, so prefer Costa Blackfins for fishing / water activities for the incredible clarity and polarization, Oakley's for other active sport-type activities because they grip your head well and tend to be lighter; but for high intensity mtb-like activities there's really only one option:


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The Jawbones are still available, they are now called Racing Jackets.
I too have bought Walleva lenses, they work great and are 1/4 the cost of Oakley replacement lenses.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I have oakley jaw breakers and the new flight jackets. 

I like the jawbreakers better for looks, less fogging. And lens swapping is better. The flight jackets are the white with pink lens and they are kind of dorky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

My daily sunglasses are Oakley GasCans but I wear my Wiley X glasses when riding. The Wiley X have an amber lens that really "pop" the view in the woods.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I wear these because i got them for free Giant (something or other?? don't remember model)









they are fine... and they were free..so that is fine..


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

For those of you requiring prescription glasses... what do you wear on the trail?

Your normal daily prescription glasses?

Ride specific prescriptions glasses?

Or do you ride blurry and blind without your glasses?

I wear my daily glasses... high impact, poly, anti this and that, yada yada.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fredcook said:


> For those of you requiring prescription glasses... what do you wear on the trail?
> 
> Your normal daily prescription glasses?
> 
> ...


luckily (?) my prescription is for close up, so on the trail I am good...so far. I am sure that as I get older...and my "diabets" (as the kids call it) does it's thing, that might change


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently picked up a pair of 100% Glendales for riding. I was wearing cheap Performance house brand glasses but when I got up to speed the air around the glasses would dry my eyes out. The Glendales offer a nice goggle like coverage while still having plenty of airflow. 
I also wear Smith Chromapop goggles depending on trails or riding conditions. I quite like the Chromapop lenses, too bad I can't cram one into the Glendales.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> luckily (?) my prescription is for close up, so on the trail I am good...so far. I am sure that as I get older...and my "diabets" (as the kids call it) does it's thing, that might change


Eh, I've had diabetes for 20+ years (that I know of). AND I'm getting old (57 now). My eyeglass prescription (for seeing further out) hasn't changed in at least 30 years.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been using Oakley Flak Jackets for about 5 years, with persimmon and G30 lenses. My issue is that I have sensitive eyes that are prone to be dry, and too much wind gets me to the point where things get blurry - not a good thing on a fast techy downhill.

I do like the Oakley lenses a lot, and had wanted to try out the Prizm Trail lens. After trying a bunch of styles, I settled on the Racing Jacket (Formerly Jawbone). It's a little smaller than the shield style, and nestles into the eye sockets rather than relying on sheer size. So far so good. I don't like the vented lenses because they let too much air in, so may try to find a non-vented set of trail lenses, maybe a custom order. I have found other non-vented lenses colors, iike VR28, which I love for fright sun.


----------



## KonaJon (Jan 25, 2018)

100% Speedcrafts with the HiPER lenses. I have always just rode in whatever is cheapest, usually clear or tinted safety glasses from Home Depot, after finally spending the money on these I cannot imagine riding without them they are awesome.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

fredcook said:


> For those of you requiring prescription glasses... what do you wear on the trail?
> 
> Your normal daily prescription glasses?
> 
> ...


I'm completely blind without prescription glasses and I hate contacts.

I've been wearing my everyday glasses (ray bans) for years but I've finally decided to buy prescription glasses just for riding, I went with Oakley's, not sure of the model. My everyday did OK but they tended to want to slip off my face when I get sweaty and i've always thought I looked a bit odd with those glasses and a helmet. I've been avoiding it due to the cost but I went ahead and ordered a new pair when I updated my prescription. I'm excited to finally not have my ray bans slipping off my face but we'll see how it goes.

I've also never been the person to wear sunglasses, for some reason having my view be a little bit darker was always super odd for me, I always felt my vision was obstructed if I wore sunglasses. But now that I think of it I've never had proper prescription sunglasses..


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

I wear my daily prescription Oakley glasses with transition lenses. They do fog up at times, but I love having the transition lenses out on the trail.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I normally don't like buying much from Amazon, preferring to go retail when I can. But I had a gift card, so I tried these out for $22:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DG3XZBJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My new favorites. Frames and lenses are soft and flexible. Transition is just dark enough to do the job (my eyes are pretty light sensitive), but being transition I can wear them in dark canopy are at night and not have a problem. I'll buy a few pairs the next time I get a gift card.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Any type of "frameless" design where the top of the glasses won't touch my eyebrows. That allows sweat to roll to the side and off instead of touching the glasses and running down the inside of the lens.


----------



## Phlegm420 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just got the Prescription Oakley Field Jackets Trail Prisms. I like them because the lenses are huge and they have a lever that lifts them about 7-10mm off your face for when you are climbing. I've only had two good rides with them. They fog a little when I stop not too badly.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Sidewalk said:


> I normally don't like buying much from Amazon, preferring to go retail when I can. But I had a gift card, so I tried these out for $22:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DG3XZBJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My new favorites. Frames and lenses are soft and flexible. Transition is just dark enough to do the job (my eyes are pretty light sensitive), but being transition I can wear them in dark canopy are at night and not have a problem. I'll buy a few pairs the next time I get a gift card.


Cool but they are not polarized

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey-Wrench (Nov 17, 2018)

fredcook said:


> For those of you requiring prescription glasses... what do you wear on the trail?
> 
> Your normal daily prescription glasses?
> 
> ...


I wear contacts when I ride.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bam da Silva (Mar 30, 2015)

Contact lenses and Pit Vipers  So comfortable I forget I'm wearing them.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I wear cheap sunglasses ZZ Top style. I wear polarized ones.

Had Lasik surgery about 8 years ago, money well spent.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

toadmeister said:


> Had Lasik surgery about 8 years ago, money well spent.


A big *Roger That! * I had mine 19 yrs ago and it's some of the best money I've ever spent.

I've had several different styles from Oakley. Tried Bolle's too for a while. Never really loved either one. About 20 yrs ago I bought a pair of Smith's and have been sold on them ever since. I like the fit, style, quality, interchangeable lens options, and their customer service is out-freaking-standing: A couple years ago I returned a pair that I'd bought about 15 years previously because the temple broke just behind the hinge. I got a phone call saying they apologize but don't make that model any more and which current model would I like in replacement? Less than a week later I received a brand new pair similar to what I'd bought 15 years previous.

Quality and service like that keeps me being a Smith fan for a long long time.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Past - a pair of Smiths that had interchangeable lenses - dark, clear and yellow. Rode with those since the late 90s (?) til I discovered the Oakley M2s. Those were so light and provided great coverage and venting because of it's minimalist design. Then moved onto Jawbones for riding and Split Jackets for everyday wear and the occasional biking use when I forgot the Split Jackets. Having the option of getting cheaper replacement lenses from either Revant or Walleva as lenses got scratched or damaged is a plus for those sunglasses.

Currently, wearing Flak 2.0 XLs with the Prism Trail lenses. They're light like the M2s so you really don't notice them and the earsocks and the nose piece are grippy rubber pieces the hold them in place even in hot humid sweaty riding.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Still trying to find that perfect one. Currently switch between my RayBan Wayfarers and a pair of old Nikes. Have to wear prescription lenses as most optometrists tell me my prescription is really on the cusp of not needing enough work to necessitate Lasik/PRK or contacts but enough to necessitate wearing prescription lenses 80-85% of the time (I can get away with not wearing them as long as I am not trying to really "see" distant objects clearly.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Adidas Evil Eye Pro L.

Used a pair for 3+ years. I can find no faults! Super well fitting (prevent dust and dirt getting in), great ventilation, awesome lenses.

https://www.otticanet.com/de/sonnen...-evo-pro-a193-l/1015257/?ifrom=CH&landing_g=1

I adore these.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've had and lost two pairs of Oakley Flak or halfjackets...can't remember which. I loved the lenses but hated the frames. They were comfy but those stupid ass little nose piece nubs would always fall off. Now I have a couple pairs of polarized fishing glasses from Walmart that were like $14 each. Look decent and the lenses are really good. I want to get a pair with interchangeable or photo-chromatic lens though. I can get Tifosi for 50% off retail so I might try a pair of those.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Tifosi Veloce readers - 1.5x bi-focal.
Tifosi Veloce fototek light night readers - 1.75x bi-focal.

Fog a little at low speed, but clear quickly.
Nice to be able to read the watch/GPS while riding


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/a26810035/sunglasses-for-cyclists/

These all look great, but I'm most curious about the Tifosi Swank SL for $25, as I tend to crash and break my sunnies often. :madman:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

motard5 said:


> https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/a26810035/sunglasses-for-cyclists/
> 
> These all look great, but I'm most curious about the Tifosi Swank SL for $25, as I tend to crash and break my sunnies often. :madman:


If they came in a bi-focal version, they'd be sweet.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> ... I have Home Depot safety glasses in clear and amber for riding...I think a total of $10 for both(?). They work just as well, and now I don't have to worry about losing/breaking a pair of ~ $90-150 pair of glasses
> 
> would rather use the money on a chainring or helmet or tires or something else that is less likely to be lost right away


This!
I like the 3M ones. Get the 5 pack. When they get scratched or destroyed, get a fresh pair out of the pack. 5 pack lasts me about a year and a half.
Of course these don't help if you need Rx lenses though.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I wear Bi-focal safety glasses, clear and brown tint from Safety Glasses USA.
https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bf92.html
Cheap, comfortable and great lenses, what more could you ask for?


----------



## twall13 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a narrow face so finding sunglasses that fit and stay put is often a challenge. I'm liking my Native Hardtop Ultras with interchangeable lenses alot but the Native Throttle stays put a bit better on my narrow head, the lenses are just too small for good coverage. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a really small head and was using Oakley Quarter Jackets for a few years until I lost them on a camping trip. I replaced them with some Bolle kids glasses that had too much frame in my field of vision and eventually broke (I think their kids glasses aren't manufactured to the same standard as the adult ones). My latest glasses are Smith Pivlock Arena which look a little bit large on my face but actually fit really well and provide good coverage. They came with a lighter lens for low light conditions as well. I prefer these to the Quarter Jackets for the increased coverage and lack of frame.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

A couple of days ago I had a big crash. I normally don't wear glasses but now I am considering it. When I landed, my helmet visor hit my eye lid right below my brow. I am wondering if glasses would have prevented this. I worry about lens breaking and spiking my face or frames breaking and getting spikey. Oakleys are very nice, but much to expensive. Anyone have any input on Ryders eyewear? And, while I am soliciting inputs, how about any input on wearing glasses and crashing?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I like tifosi 
and
photochromic of yellow or rose, seems to work good when dusk approaches


all I really care about us blocking UV and take the edge off the sun a tad since I woods ride and don't do high plains or desert riding....if doing that they'd be super dark


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oakley Flak 2.0 XL with Trail Prizm lenses.

I like the style of the Flak 2.0 and the XL version gives even better protection from debris. The Trail Prism lens tint brings out great definition of the trail features, but I would not recommend them in full-sunny conditions. Most of my riding is done on trails with major tree coverage; I have tried them out in the open, and to me, they feel like they amplify the light too much and are way too harsh on my eye. 

I heard the Golf Prizm lenses are similar to the Trail Prizm but have a little heavier tint, and may be more suited for full sun, but I have not tried them myself.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

scoon said:


> A couple of days ago I had a big crash. I normally don't wear glasses but now I am considering it. When I landed, my helmet visor hit my eye lid right below my brow. I am wondering if glasses would have prevented this. I worry about lens breaking and spiking my face or frames breaking and getting spikey. Oakleys are very nice, but much to expensive. Anyone have any input on Ryders eyewear? And, while I am soliciting inputs, how about any input on wearing glasses and crashing?


With most proper cycling glasses nothing will break. They lenses may pop out of the frame, the frame may twist, but that's all.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot to bring my Oakley sport shades to the Vail Outlier event last weekend so I just wore the Oakley Square Wires that I had with me and they worked surprisingly well for cruising down a bright, semi-muddy mountain


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

I really liked my Oakley Jawbreakers, then I got 100% Racetraps... I've only worn them once but I like them WAY more than the Jawbreakers. They're incredibly comfortable, the FOV is incredibly wide, they aren't huge like some of the other 100%'s, and the Hiper lens is pretty cool. The Oakley Prizm lens has more of an effect than the Hiper lens, but Hiper is a lot more natural and easier on my eyes.

https://www.ride100percent.com/collections/racetrap


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm wearing Oakley Flak 2.0 with Prizm Grey Rx lenses. In summer it was fine but with the lightning this time of year, it's too dark to ride with. I'm thinking of getting the Prizm Trail. I was hoping that Prizm Low Light would be a Rx option but not right now. Arghh.


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

I started out with Bolle frames long ago with interchangeable lenses. Of course that's an exercise in futility as lighting change often. 

When Specialized came out with Chicane sunglasses that had Photochromic lenses, I bought and wore those for 10 years - until the frames broke. 

I'm now on Oakley Radarlock with Photochromic lenses which are just awesome... sometimes tight on my bug head though. 

Future.... well, I am needing reading glasses these days. I've seen some adhesive stick-on correction pieces and have toyed with the thought of sticking those onto my oakley photochromic lenses, but I'm still packing reading glasses in my hydration pack if I need to see something close-up....

Oh and when I saw some chicane glasses on ebay, new-in-box I bought them. I like that they start out amber and get darker from there in the sun. But when I started bike commuting - in the dark on short days, even the amber cuts the light too much which is why I finally went with the Oakley photochromic lenses - they are totally clear unless they detect UV light and they darken up nicely, but not overly dark. I forget I'm even wearing them, which is the best testament to any cycling component...


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll be "that guy" and ask:

Are these $200 glasses significantly better than the $30 look alikes in can get on Amazon? Cheaper ones are polarized too.

Usually I'm a buy once cry once kind of guy. But cheap sunglasses has historically been an exception. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

toadmeister said:


> I'll be "that guy" and ask:
> 
> Are these $200 glasses significantly better than the $30 look alikes in can get on Amazon? Cheaper ones are polarized too.
> 
> ...


I have to say that my favorite riding glasses are some $20 Amazon cheapies. They used to be $8 but they probably increased the price after I started buying all of them, artificially increasing demand.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

toadmeister said:


> I'll be "that guy" and ask:
> 
> Are these $200 glasses significantly better than the $30 look alikes in can get on Amazon? Cheaper ones are polarized too.


I think it's similar to xx1 vs nx. There's a difference but some people either don't notice or don't care. Or both.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

toadmeister said:


> I'll be "that guy" and ask:
> 
> Are these $200 glasses significantly better than the $30 look alikes in can get on Amazon? Cheaper ones are polarized too.
> 
> ...


Yes and no. For reference I use clear (sometimes rose tinted) lenses because of heavy tree canopy where I ride.

I had a $5 pair of safety glasses for work (manufacturing) and they were perfect when riding. I needed a new pair after scratching them up, but they were impossible to find except for packs of 100. I went to Amazon and bought 2 pairs of the "nicer" clear lenses intended for shooting and 1 pair that was kinda-similar to my previous pair. 2 of them distorted my vision on the sides and the 3rd didn't fit my face at all. A lot of them seem to sit high on your nose, leaving the bottom frame resting in your lower field of view -- which is the last thing you want while looking at objects on a mtb ride.

I wound up spending $70 on some sale Smith Attack sunglasses that had 3 interchangeable lenses and I'm not going back. I can't justify $200 for sunglasses/clear lenses, but these were absolutely worth the money. Tifosi makes some good ones in a lower price point, too.

PS I think, if you search google for "Smith sunglasses clearance" you can still find some in the $70 range.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

+1 for Tifosi. I currently have the Davos model and I'm interested in the Sledge. 

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

I've ridden for 30+ years with the old school Vuarnet PX5000s I used to use for skiing and flying. In bright sunny western US desert conditions they're just fine - great clarity from a glass lens and I like the hard yellow tint. But they're DARK (measured visible transmittance ~ 5%). This makes them sub-optimal for transitions between sun and deep shade - particularly as my pupillary response degrades with age. The other issue is the lens has limited height, so when road biking in a tucked position the upper part of the frame obscures some of the view (not really an issue for my more upright MTB posture).

So long story short I tried some Smith Attack Max's earlier this year (like Iliveonnitro above). Like a lot of blade style sunnies they have plenty of height so I don't run out of vertical lens real estate when tucked over and looking up. And they're much brighter than my old Vuarnets (T~14%). So transition between sun and shade is much less problematic. The thing is, in hard desert sun they just feel "glarey" and my eyes get tired more easily after a few hours. I've thought about photochromics, but while they do get lighter in shade, they don't really get any darker than my solid amber Smiths in the bright sun.

I've given these new fangled sunnies a good tryout, but now I'm starting to use them only when I "have to" - road rides or trails that I know have a lot of shade. For exposed trails and bright sun gimme back my old 'Nays.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Renzo7 said:


> +1 for Tifosi. I currently have the Davos model and I'm interested in the Sledge.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk


Tempted by the Davos, but need a +2 reader version which Tifosi seem to only do in the Veloce.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Was an Oakley fanboy for years, then went with Tifosi for a while. Got a pair of Oakley Radar EV with photochromic lenses a couple of months ago. 

Imo, yes they are more expensive, but much lighter and more comfortable. The photochromic lens is clear as day when nightriding, but gets very dark in sunlight.

Have a pair of natives for non bike use because I'd look like a dorky trigeek if I wore the Oakleys off the bike.

Best bike glasses I've owned to date.


----------



## twall13 (Apr 29, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Sweet Protection Ronin's? I'm specifically lookin at the photochromic lenses but having a hard time coming up with any reviews or feedback. I'm leaning towards the Oakley Radar's but I like options so I'm looking for feedback.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I like Smith in general. I have a pair of Wildcats right now and a few others like the Attack in the past that have been great. Solid CS too.

I also like 100% Speedcrafts but they slide quite a bit, but have never fallen off.

I just posted a thread about Oakley Sutros and they are horrible and this was for road riding. Their CS is also terrible.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I like Dragon, but they can be hard to find locally to try a pair on. I lost a set, bought the same ones, still have them but pretty scratched up now.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Smith wildcats. Yes they are massive and can look a tad silly, but they're super comfortable, stay put, have good optics and give good protection against dust/debris. They also look the least silly when worn with a full face of all the sunglasses I've owned.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Scratched the hell out of my julbo zebra lenses, thinking about trying oakley prizm. I've heard the trail prizm is really bright, so I would go trail torch for sure being in a bright environment with limited shady woods. I'm also thinking about the dark golf. I've heard you get good trail contrast/highlights with their golf lenses too. Anyone have any experience with trail torch and dark golf? Or any opinions on oakley's prizm lenses in general would be appreciated.


----------

